# 5 Things Every Composer Should Do Before A Remote Recording Session



## RemoteOrchestra (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello Everybody. Thought you would enjoy this little article we wrote about 5 things that composers can do help better prepare themselves for a remote recording session (or recoding session of any kind for that matter). There will be a follow up to this so looking forward to your feedback. 

http://bit.ly/5preptips


----------



## BenG (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for posting, Olajide!

As someone looking to record remotely in the near future, most of your advice is really appreciated (and quite true). 

Expectations should definetely be tempered, as I recall from my first few recording sessions


----------



## bryla (Oct 2, 2015)

I know that things may be different at your orchestra, but I'm really really glad that the places I record are flexible to print scores and parts on the day of recording. Sometimes music gets approved on the last day.

Anyway these are 5 really important points. On my first recording I was lucky to be sitting with very experienced guys who told me this and many other points. Now with 99 orchestra and all other services many people are coming in without knowing these and get a less satisfactory result.


----------



## RemoteOrchestra (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes in most places printing scores same day is not a big deal, it just so happens that the infrastructure in Georgia and at the studios we work at makes it a real pain to print scores on the day of the session. This probably won't be an issue for very much longer but it always helps to have things set as early as possible whenever possible.


----------

